

Amazing Spider Robot with Organic Movement - tarekayna
https://plus.google.com/100612175927429294541/posts/1Lw1ZMKa5Ma

======
gaboom
Wow, the spider robot is realistic enough that my cat started slapping my iPad
screen to squish it. Bravo!

